# Chino Pulled 1980 lbs!



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

We need some SERIOUS work with this boy, but overall he did great! This was his first pull, and he was very excited. He kept wanting to go play with the other dogs :hammer: and his focus was a little off, as you can tell in a couple of the pictures. We entered him as a novice, so he could have 4 pulls. He pulled the weight, but he walked off the track because he was distracted LOL.

We had a blast, and I will post up the other dogs when I get more time.. In the meantime, enjoy Chino @ Sooner Kennels and The Okie Bulldog Bash!














































Here's the charming lil son of a gun...




























And a couple shots of us @ Sooner Kennels in Ardmore!


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

dope!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

A HUGE Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! Great Job!!!!! Chino is one good looking boy!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks!! hes only been on a track ONCE and he was barely 8 months... so now we have to put him on our track at home, and DEFINITELY work on distractions.. LOL


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

wow, wow, wow! CONGRATS! and he sure is handsome!!!!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome news good job chino


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes matured so nice!!!! I am so proud of him! I didn't know he was old enough to pull yet, show how much attention I pay lmao. I am glad he did so well and keep up the work with him


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Great Job ChinO!!
Oz, he looks freaking awesome, super work with him !! Great pix !!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OH WOW GO CHINO!!!! For his first pull he did A LOT!!!! What has he been doing at home as far as training? Gosh he is such a good looking boy!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

He so hawt!!!!!!!!!!
I love him! Great job Chino!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks everyone! this little guy snored the whole way home LOL

He's been drag sledding since 8 months, we had him at 40 lbs dragging, but we're gonna start taking it up about 10 lbs a week until we get to 60-70 lbs and stop there for a while. 

i built him a track but weather has been sheisty and i havent been able to level the yard with my back.. BUT im gonna stop bsin' and put it down for him, so we can get some track work. I dont think he will be competing in king of the rails but maybe in stonewall. he finished the pulls, but he came off the track a lot LMAO


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nice.. try holding a treat in front of him next time.. it'll keep him focused forward and he'll try harder


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

AWSOME!!!!,, Major congrats. Dont worry the focus will come, Keep up the good work.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> AWSOME!!!!,, Major congrats. Dont worry the focus will come, Keep up the good work.


dude that means a lot... he kept sniffin the track LOL i guess he thought he was gonna get some!

man there was at least 45 dogs there!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cEElint said:


> nice.. try holding a treat in front of him next time.. it'll keep him focused forward and he'll try harder


you cant lure with food... trust me if i had a stick or a treat he woulda titled LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Baited dogs don't work as hard IMO either. They tend to work for the treat or bait rather than because it whats they love to do.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

he always gets a rubdown and a nice snack after his training tho... and he loves it, but with 45 dogs, some about to be in heat, and all the spectators.. well he was like a kid in a toy store!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What organization did you pull with? Or do you have an LP on him??


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

the APA... some good dogs there..

APA Home Page


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Like OFK said his focus will come. I wouldn't worry about it at all


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks guys!! 

i did mess up tho... When we're dragsledding, i normally tell him "keep your head down" and his form gets better, but i didnt think to say it during his pulls, instead i was just soundin' a fool trying to get him down the track!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it's so great that dogs don't need papers to do this stuff! Does adba have an LP for weight pulling?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great job! You must be sooooo proud!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah im gonna do the first year in the APA and well see about an LP in the ADBA. He's young, and im new... but we're gettin there slowly but surely. I really want a slat mill, i want to work on building his wind, he seems to do great with long hand walks but i want to push him a couple minutes at a time on a mill. idealy i would want both, AND handwalks, flirt pole and drag weights.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Great job! You must be sooooo proud!


We were beaming! there was a couple dogs who were first timers. One of them was an ADBA Gr Ch, i forgot her name, i was so distracted there.. She was a little 40 lb dog with little track manners too, but you could tell with a little work she'd be a MONSTER


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yeah im gonna do the first year in the APA and well see about an LP in the ADBA. He's young, and im new... but we're gettin there slowly but surely. I really want a slat mill, i want to work on building his wind, he seems to do great with long hand walks but i want to push him a couple minutes at a time on a mill. idealy i would want both, AND handwalks, flirt pole and drag weights.


Wow you are very dedicated!! :clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well id have less time on my hands with another pup  but since Chino is all I have I gotta give him my all, i know he gives me 110 percent! Hes a big baby but he knows what i want him to do and loves trying to get there. i think if you own this breed, you gotta show SOME sort of dedication


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah.. I'm glad Helena doesn't mind being retired before her career started.. lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah.. I'm glad Helena doesn't mind being retired before her career started.. lol


that sucks... how are her knees these days


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great job chino................thanks for the pics o.z


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY Chino! Congrats he looks great!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks tony and no problem i didnt want megan to beat my ***


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations! And, boy, is he good looking. Nice pics.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

He looks good too. Nice job.:clap:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Didn't even look like he broke a sweat!
He could do a hot ton next time!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

congrats man!!!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

OZ, Chino looks super great. You are doing the darn thing. I am supper happy for you.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Congrats! 1980 was a good year, so I consider that a good pull. LOL!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

He looks great, all it is going to take is a little time and patience and he'll be fine


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Hey Oz, are you going to the UKC pull in Norman in May? A friend and myself are trying to work out the possibility of going to that one. We don't know for sure yet if we're going to be able to make it, but we'd like to.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

THANK YOU EVERYONE! I can't tell you the great vibe I was getting from him, I really look forward to practicing more with him and getting more involved with the sport!

Lindsay, if it's in Norman I gotta go, I can't see myself missing something in the town I live in LOL that'd be LAZY!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oooh, I just looked again, and the Norman show is going to be conformation and weight pull. Terra should be conditioned by then. I wonder if I should bother showing her. LOL!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Does he have to have his LP to pull?? I saw it says all breed.....


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good stuff man Chino looked like a stud pulling =) keep up the good work !!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

thats sooo cooool. thanks for posting the pics i just showed my wife its the first time she has seen any kind of weight pull. 

he looked like he was really having fun. keep up the good work.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> that sucks... how are her knees these days


She does great. You'd never know somethings wrong! Sometimes she gets sore on the side we didnt do surgery on, if she steps wrong or or plays hard but usually after a lil rest shes good.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

way to go CHino!!! No that isn't a typo...what else strats with CH? CHAMPION!!! Way to go!! Isn't it fun?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hmmm coincidence? i think not


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I think he's got to have his LP. Sometimes you can get one at the event, I think, if it says "TL numbers available at this event" or whatever. I dunno. Its late. LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He looks so handsome with his harness on pulling that load!Way to go chino and staffydaddy!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

!!!!! WAY TO GO CHINO !!!!!

I know you are a proud papa!

He won't do nothing but get better!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That is just to freaking awesome OZ! I meant to comment on this one earlier. Ya'll are a great team!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MetalGirl30 said:


> !!!!! WAY TO GO CHINO !!!!!
> 
> I know you are a proud papa!
> 
> He won't do nothing but get better!!


Oh that I am..... And I think he did really good regardless of the distraction, its like asking a kid to catch 7 interceptions in peewee football, just not gonna happen. I plan to keep up the training and yes I know he will only do better


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I didnt read the whole thread but get him crazy about a toy and use that. I mean crazy about it that will keep his attention


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

gamer said:


> I didnt read the whole thread but get him crazy about a toy and use that. I mean crazy about it that will keep his attention


Thought you can't use lures?????


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

When we were in the IWPA we could I dunno might have changed.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well this was the APA, i might have to check their rules... i think a lot of it has to do with his age and being the first time on a track


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the new signature pict! I think he is doing awesome and will be a star in no time at all!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmao okay found the thread!! DUUUUUDE Chino looks sick on that track hes working hard for you! That is so awesome! When Meek turns a year which is in august?? lol Ill be at the next show Oz (HA remembered your name hehe)!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

btw I wouldnt bait but thats just me, problems occur later on.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> lmao okay found the thread!! DUUUUUDE Chino looks sick on that track hes working hard for you! That is so awesome! When Meek turns a year which is in august?? lol Ill be at the next show Oz (HA remembered your name hehe)!


the requirement for APA is that they are 9 months. There is one in Pauls Valley in May called King Of The Rails.... Our dogs probably wouldn't do **** against the dogs there, but experience is experience LOl.... Hope to see you and Meeko soon Alexis! (dang my memory's better than i thought)


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

O sweet ill be there do you know anymore details?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> O sweet ill be there do you know anymore details?


APA Home Page

then go to SCHEDULE... there's actually two more in ardmore(where Chino pulled-same place) on 5/10, and two later in pauls valley 5/29


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yep im going. r u going?


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this one but congrats on this accomplishment!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> yep im going. r u going?


If my schedule allows. There's also a UKC pull in Norman on the 1st and 2nd... I think it's right down the road from me (litereally ten minutes or less)

is meeko registered?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

los44 said:


> I don't know how I missed this one but congrats on this accomplishment!


Thanks bro! I miss threads ALL the time hahaha


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on the pull man :clap: Cool sig pic too.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Congrats on the pull man :clap: Cool sig pic too.


thanks bud!! Im goin to academy today to get a couple more weight plates and we have some metal flags we're gonna put in the ground in the field in our neigborhood (they cost 5 bucks for the pack so if they get pulled out oh well) and we're gonna have him pull 40 feet at a certain weight, add more, pull another 40 ft and so on... Sorta like gym reps


----------

